# Kamphaeng Phet



## webb.kevan (Dec 13, 2021)

I am living in a village 21 km from the town without car or motorbike ( I don't drive now) while my Thai wife is working away so asking if there are any members in the area.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

For what its worth, in the years I have been lurking (mostly) in the Thai forum, I don't think I have seen anyone post anything that would suggest that they live in or even near Kamphaeng Phet, Sukhothai, Tak or Phitsanulok. For that matter I could probably say the same for any of the more rural Provinces. 

Once upon a time that area was part of my stomping grounds but that was quite some time ago.

But perhaps there is another lurker like me you might flush out.


----------



## webb.kevan (Dec 13, 2021)

Moulard said:


> For what its worth, in the years I have been lurking (mostly) in the Thai forum, I don't think I have seen anyone post anything that would suggest that they live in or even near Kamphaeng Phet, Sukhothai, Tak or Phitsanulok. For that matter I could probably say the same for any of the more rural Provinces.
> 
> Once upon a time that area was part of my stomping grounds but that was quite some time ago.
> 
> But perhaps there is another lurker like me you might flush out.


----------



## webb.kevan (Dec 13, 2021)

Thank you for responding.


----------

